# health care



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

I am 54, husband is 58, does anyone know if we are entitled to any free healthcare or what happens if we need a prescription or doctor. We are hoping to move soon, we will be in between silves and messines

Thanking you all in anticipation

Moe


----------

